# 

## palon

Witam wszystkich  :smile: 
pomijając ludzi którzy opływają w gotówkę albo nie wiedzą co to dom inteligentny wszyscy liczą pieniążki. Na czele ze mną oczywiście  :big grin:  Strasznie cieżko jest się dowiedzieć u producenta ile konkretnie kosztowałby taki system - wszyscy się wymawiają, że nie są wstanie powiedzieć jeśli nie znają funkcjonalności. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia w sprawie? Znacie może jakieś tanie systemy tego typu? Coś to pozwalałoby już na jakieś sterowanie bez konieczności wydania 50k? Wszelkie podpowiedzi mile widziane  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Strasznie cieżko jest się dowiedzieć u producenta ile konkretnie kosztowałby taki system - wszyscy się wymawiają, że nie są wstanie powiedzieć jeśli nie znają funkcjonalności. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia w sprawie? Znacie może jakieś tanie systemy tego typu? Coś to pozwalałoby już na jakieś sterowanie bez konieczności wydania 50k? Wszelkie podpowiedzi mile widziane


Może zacznij od tego co ty nazywasz inteligentnym domem, bo na razie to pytanie jest podobne do: Ile kosztuje samochód? Niczego nie mogę się dowiedzieć, bo producenci zasłaniają się, że muszą wiedzieć jakie będzie wyposażenie.

----------


## xtea

> Witam wszystkich 
> pomijając ludzi którzy opływają w gotówkę albo nie wiedzą co to dom inteligentny wszyscy liczą pieniążki. Na czele ze mną oczywiście  Strasznie cieżko jest się dowiedzieć u producenta ile konkretnie kosztowałby taki system - wszyscy się wymawiają, że nie są wstanie powiedzieć jeśli nie znają funkcjonalności. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia w sprawie? Znacie może jakieś tanie systemy tego typu? Coś to pozwalałoby już na jakieś sterowanie bez konieczności wydania 50k? Wszelkie podpowiedzi mile widziane


Ja mam 3 przekaźniki PLC sterowane przez internet http://tanieogrzewanie.istore.pl/ 
Dwa sa do sterowania i jeden jako alarm i regulator temperatury. Razem cała instalacja z osprzętem, przekaźnikami, kontaktronami, czujkami, syreną z własnym zasilaniem i dialerem gsm kosztowała mnie około 4900 PLN. Dokładnie tyle powinno to kosztować.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja mam 3 przekaźniki PLC sterowane przez internet http://tanieogrzewanie.istore.pl/ 
> Dwa sa do sterowania i jeden jako alarm i regulator temperatury. Razem cała instalacja z osprzętem, przekaźnikami, kontaktronami, czujkami, syreną z własnym zasilaniem i dialerem gsm kosztowała mnie około 4900 PLN. Dokładnie tyle powinno to kosztować.


Tylko, że pytanie było o inteligentne instalacje w domach.
Bardzo droga stronka. Na allegro takie sterowniki są za 990 zł czyli przepłaciłeś na starcie jakieś 300 zł
Na dużo lepszym sterboxie i do tego o połowę tańszym zrobisz dużo więcej

Proszę bardzo 
http://www.intelektronik.pl/oferta.php
Do tego Loxone i mamy całkiem fajne sterownie IB/ID wykonane w KNX.
http://www.loxone.com/Pages/en/purch....aspx?id=BASIS
Do tego satel z modułem integrującym z KNX.
Do zaprogramowania całości wystarczy ETS4 lite, który ma ograniczenia w stosunku do pełnej wersji - tylko 20 urządzeń KNX w jednej instalacji.
Do pobrania tutaj
http://www.knx.org/pl/knx-tools/ets4/download/
PS
4900 to strasznie drogo. Na satelu wyjdzie 50 % taniej.

PS2.
A teraz wyłącz telefon i pokaż wszystkim, najlepiej na youtube jak wszystko fantastycznie nie działa w twoim domu.

----------


## dejna

> Ja mam 3 przekaźniki PLC sterowane przez internet http://tanieogrzewanie.istore.pl/ 
> Dwa sa do sterowania i jeden jako alarm i regulator temperatury. Razem cała instalacja z osprzętem, przekaźnikami, kontaktronami, czujkami, syreną z własnym zasilaniem i dialerem gsm kosztowała mnie około 4900 PLN. Dokładnie tyle powinno to kosztować.


Ja też mam te sterowniki tyle że zakupione na Allegro po 990PLN i bardzo sobie je chwalę. Zaczynałem od jednej sztuki na próbę a teraz mam cztery. Szczególnie jestem zadowolony z faktu że rozwija się oprogramowanie. Mnie różne firmy usiłowały wciskać systemy za dziesiątki tysięcy.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja też mam te sterowniki tyle że zakupione na Allegro po 990PLN i bardzo sobie je chwalę. Zaczynałem od jednej sztuki na próbę a teraz mam cztery.


To może kolega  wyłączy telefon i pokaż wszystkim, najlepiej na youtube jak wszystko fantastycznie nie działa w twoim domu. 
Czekamy.
Ale zanim zobaczmy filmik, to chętnie dowiemy się po co kolega kupił 4 sterownik.



> Szczególnie jestem zadowolony z faktu, że rozwija się oprogramowanie.


Tak? A jaką to nową funkcję kolega dostał? Sterowanie LED RGB czy może ściemniacz?



> Mnie różne firmy usiłowały wciskać systemy za dziesiątki tysięcy.


Ale jakbyś dał sobie wtedy wcisnąć taką instalację, to przynajmniej miałbyś wtedy inteligentny dom.

28 osiem urządzeń sterowanych, to nawet na mnie zrobiło wrażenie. :jaw drop: 
PS
A co będzie jak zostaniesz szczęśliwym posiadaczem iPhona lub iPada?

----------


## dejna

Opinii dendrytusa nie bierzcie poważnie ...

----------


## dendrytus

> Opinii dendrytusa nie bierzcie poważnie ...


Oczywista oczywistość.

Ps.
I nadal nie wiemy po co aż 4 chińskie PLC i co można nimi sterować bez potrzeby sięgania po telefon



A tu rozwiązanie na sterboxie. Kosztuje połowę tego co chińszczyzna i ma dwa razy większe możliwości.

----------


## palon

W sumie interesuje mnie taki standardzik  :smile:  coś typu sterowanie ogrzewaniem i klimatyzacją, sterowanie oświetleniem, monitoring. Załóżmy powierzchnię ok. 200 m2, ogrzewanie piecem, 5-7 pomieszczeń zawierających punkty oświetleniowe plus oświetlenie na zewnątrz (jakiś podjazd, garaż czy coś) i 5 kamer monitorujących sąsiedztwo budynku. Czy to jest dostatecznie szczegółowa specyfikacja? W sumie to tak na początek tylko bo robię rozeznanie i wciąż się zastanawiam co bym chciał mieć tak na prawdę i do czego tego używać. To też niełatwy temat.

Poza tym te sterowniki i sterbox to generalnie całkiem dobry plan  :smile:  o coś takiego właśnie mi chodziło. Jedynym w sumie minusem jest dość ubogo wyglądający interfejs. A co konkretnie takie cuś może? W sensie... jakie funkce toto udostępnia ponad załączanie światła (to z e-mailem całkiem dobre, chociaż nie wiem do czego mógłbym wykorzystać  :smile:

----------


## palon

przepraszam za repost. coś mi się z tym forum kiepści  :sad:  jeśli dotrze tu moderator to proszę o usunięcie posta

----------


## dendrytus

> W sumie interesuje mnie taki* standardzik*


 Problem w tym że coś takiego nie istnieje.
Proste pytania
Światło ze ściemnianiem, czy LED RGB?
Sterowanie światłem z czujników ruchu?
Które obwody mają wyłączać na noc, a które przy opuszczaniu budynku?
Odcinanie Wody, gazu?
to kilka z ponad setki pytań na które trzeba znać odpowiedź.
Każda odpowiedź "tak" ma wartość od 100 do 1000 zł

----------


## Maanniutek

a co do taniego sterowania co można nazwać inteligentnym domem to jest jedna firma która ma takie rozwiązanie

odbiornik a zarazem centrala sterująca jest z wyglądu przypominająca konsole do gier kosztuje ona ok 1900 pln bez ograniczeń co do urządzeń
teraz pod instalacje jaką mamy instalujemy w puszkach pod włącznikami moduły sterujące np ściemniacze lub tylko włączniki podobnie w gniazdkach koszt modułu ok 250 pln
dodatkowo posiadają termostaty na kaloryfery które wyczuwając nagłu spadek temp np otwarte okno zakręca kaloryfer 
co jest dość dobre całość systemu jest bezprzewodowa, moduły komunikują się z centralą bezprzewodowo.
sterowanie w/w systemem jest możliwe za pośrednictwem komputera lub smartfonu, nie mamy paneli sterowniczych ich role spełnia tel.

Firma która oferuje taki system to FIBARO

pozdrawiam 
jak narazie to jest jedna z najtańszych opcji sterowania w jakimś stopniu domem

----------


## palon

Oświetlenie RGB nie wiem do czego mogłoby się w domu przydać poza imponowaniem snobistycznym znajomym  :wink:  więc raczej nie. Sterowanie światłem z czujników ruchu to już bardziej. Przy okazji możnaby zrobić jakąś symulację obecności może, jakieś tryby paniki i tym podobne. Odcinanie wody i gazu zdecydowanie tak, tak samo jak wyłączanie bądź bardzo mocne ograniczanie ogrzewania w razie nieobecności w domu. Rzeczywiscie pytań dużo. Zastanawiam się tylko czy nie ma sposobu, żeby w jakiś przybliżony sposób ogarnąć które z systemów są tańsze, a które droższe. Rozumiem, że to problem bo cena zmienia się mocno w zależności od stopnia komplikacji rozwiązania ale pewnie podzespoły same różnią się półką cenową.
Co do fibaro to słyszałem już trochę na jego temat. Jak ma się w tym wypadku sprawa definiowania funkcji które system realizuje? Wspomniane zakręcanie kaloryfera to pewnie stała funkcja centrali sterującej. A jakieś bardziej złożone funkcje? A może możliwość definiowania własnych?

----------


## Maher

> Oświetlenie RGB nie wiem do czego mogłoby się w domu przydać poza imponowaniem snobistycznym znajomym  więc raczej nie. Sterowanie światłem z czujników ruchu to już bardziej. Przy okazji możnaby zrobić jakąś symulację obecności może, jakieś tryby paniki i tym podobne. Odcinanie wody i gazu zdecydowanie tak, tak samo jak wyłączanie bądź bardzo mocne ograniczanie ogrzewania w razie nieobecności w domu. Rzeczywiscie pytań dużo. Zastanawiam się tylko czy nie ma sposobu, żeby w jakiś przybliżony sposób ogarnąć które z systemów są tańsze, a które droższe. Rozumiem, że to problem bo cena zmienia się mocno w zależności od stopnia komplikacji rozwiązania ale pewnie podzespoły same różnią się półką cenową.
> Co do fibaro to słyszałem już trochę na jego temat. Jak ma się w tym wypadku sprawa definiowania funkcji które system realizuje? Wspomniane zakręcanie kaloryfera to pewnie stała funkcja centrali sterującej. A jakieś bardziej złożone funkcje? A może możliwość definiowania własnych?


Wszystkie te funkcje można też zrealizować na centrali alarmowej satel-integra, przy okazji nie musisz dublować czujników i masz wszystko w jednym urządzeniu.

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam
> Gorąco zachęcam do zapoznania  się z ofertą systemu Vision. Aktualnie mamy dwa pakiety startowe w skład  których wchodzi również sprzęt. Ze szczegółami można zapoznać się na  stronach:
> Vision Studio i
> Vision Home.
> W razie jakichkolwiek pytań proszę o kontakt


Macie błąd w schemacie drugiego neurona Studio. Są tam cztery elektrozawory, w tym jeden od wody. Jest też jedna czujka zalania i jeden termoregulator.
Po co są te pozostałe dwa elektrozawory?

Ciekawe jak to jest mieć dom piętrowy z dwoma kaloryferami. Neuron 3 z Home.
Toaleta na rysunku Neuron z Home powinna mieć numer 5, a nie 3

Jaką klasą ma ten system alarmowy?
Jakie są roczne koszty prądu zużywanego przez PC, bo jak rozumiem musi on pracować non stop?
PS.
Ponieważ słynę ze złośliwości, w tym jednak przypadku proszę jednak nie traktować tego postu jako złośliwość z mojej strony.




> Wszystkie te funkcje można też zrealizować na centrali alarmowej satel-integra, przy okazji nie musisz dublować czujników i masz wszystko w jednym urządzeniu.


 To zrób symulację obecności na satelu.
O LED RGB nie wspomnę, bo byłoby to kopanie leżącego.

----------


## Maher

> To zrób symulację obecności na satelu.
> O LED RGB nie wspomnę, bo byłoby to kopanie leżącego.


Bardzo prosto, poprzez timery można pozapalać każde światło z harmonogramem na dowolny miesiąc do przodu (złodziej nie jest chyba taki domyślny aby notować sobie zapalanie światła codziennie przez następne miesiące), oczywiście po zazbrojeniu systemu i wykorzystując do tego iloczyny i sumy logiczne wyjść.
Ostatnio robiłem zapalanie oświetlenia schodów po kolei tzw. linijka świetlna i też się dało.

----------


## dendrytus

> Bardzo prosto, poprzez timery można pozapalać każde światło z harmonogramem na dowolny miesiąc do przodu (złodziej nie jest chyba taki domyślny aby notować sobie zapalanie światła codziennie przez następne miesiące), oczywiście po zazbrojeniu systemu i wykorzystując do tego iloczyny i sumy logiczne wyjść.


Radzę poczytać czym jest i jak działa symulacja obecności i nie traktować złodziei jak imbecylów.



> Ostatnio robiłem zapalanie oświetlenia schodów po kolei tzw. linijka świetlna i też się dało.


 No to gratuluję. Ja właśnie robię schody w LED RGB z włączaniem z czujników ruchu i regulacją natężenia świecenia w zależności od pory i "jasności" w pomieszczeniu. W trakcie alarmu zmieniają kolor z białego na pomarańczowy jeśli są domownicy i na czerwony jeśli ich nie ma (luksfer nad schodami błyska światłem od schodów).

Dopóki satel nie wypuści np. Integry ze zmienionym oprogramowaniem pod ID, pozbawionym wszystkich tych definicji typowych dla SSWiN (linie wartownicze, bankomaty itp) a uzupełnionej o linie analogowe i funkcje typowe dla ID np. symulacja obecności, to będzie to sztuka dla sztuki.

----------


## Maher

Nie wiem jaki jest sens robienia symulacji obecności domowników , jak chyba tylko dla spokoju właściciela. Złodziej jak będzie obserwował dom to zapalanie świateł nic nie zmieni, po prostu będzie wiedział czy domownicy opuścili dom czy nie (jak nie będzie pewny to zadzwoni dzwonkiem). Jak robią włamania to i grupy interwencyjne nic nawet nie pomogą bo całe włamanie trwa całkowicie do 5 minut jak jest system alarmowy z powiadomienie do firmy ochroniarskiej.

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie wiem jaki jest sens robienia symulacji obecności domowników , jak chyba tylko dla spokoju właściciela. Złodziej jak będzie obserwował dom to zapalanie świateł nic nie zmieni, po prostu będzie wiedział czy domownicy opuścili dom czy nie (jak nie będzie pewny to zadzwoni dzwonkiem). Jak robią włamania to i grupy interwencyjne nic nawet nie pomogą bo całe włamanie trwa całkowicie do 5 minut jak jest system alarmowy z powiadomienie do firmy ochroniarskiej.


 Wiec w jakim celu traciłeś czas i programowałeś pseuda obecność w satelu?

----------


## Maher

> Wiec w jakim celu traciłeś czas i programowałeś pseuda obecność w satelu?


Nie programowałem tylko napisałem że można coś takiego zrobić (co uważam że to głupi pomysł i w domu czegoś takiego nie mam).
Temat jest o najtańszych systemach inteligentnego systemu (jak ktoś myśli tylko o podstawowych funkcjach to satel integra jest najtańszym bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem, bo system alarmowy i tak w większości sytuacji musimy mieć, a do integry dokupujemy dodatkowo tylko moduły wejść/wyjść, a całą logikę programujemy w centrali integra).

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie programowałem tylko napisałem że można coś takiego zrobić (co uważam że to głupi pomysł i w domu czegoś takiego nie mam).
> Temat jest o najtańszych systemach inteligentnego systemu (jak ktoś myśli tylko o podstawowych funkcjach to satel integra jest najtańszym bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem, bo system alarmowy i tak w większości sytuacji musimy mieć, a do integry dokupujemy dodatkowo tylko moduły wejść/wyjść, a całą logikę programujemy w centrali integra).


To może najpierw zrób coś takiego, a później twierdź, że się da i będzie to to samo co Nexwell, fibaro czy KNX.

PS.
Czyli dobrze twierdziłem że nie masz bladego pojęcia o symulacji obecności.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Nie wiem jaki jest sens robienia symulacji obecności domowników , jak chyba tylko dla spokoju właściciela. Złodziej jak będzie obserwował dom to zapalanie świateł nic nie zmieni, po prostu będzie wiedział czy domownicy opuścili dom czy nie (jak nie będzie pewny to zadzwoni dzwonkiem). Jak robią włamania to i grupy interwencyjne nic nawet nie pomogą bo całe włamanie trwa całkowicie do 5 minut jak jest system alarmowy z powiadomienie do firmy ochroniarskiej.


Witam
Kolego, nie ma na świecie systemu alarmowego, który uchroni Cię przed włamaniem, napadem. Na ochronę użytkowników czy mienia składa się wiele czynników: system sygnalizacji włamania i napadu, antywłamaniowe drzwi, okna, monitoring, omawiana symulacja obecności użytkowników, rolety zewnętrzne i inne. Każda z wymienionych funkcji w mniejszym lub większym stopniu ma zapobiegać, zmniejszać ryzyko przytrafienia się niechcianej sytuacji, dlatego, jeżeli nie ograniczają kogoś koszty, warto pomyśleć o tym temacie globalnie.
Samo powieszenie sygnalizatora, kamer, powoduje efekt psychologiczny, 95% zwykłych złodziejaszków ominie już taki dom - w praktyce jak do tej pory kilku klientów się o tym przekonało, po wykonaniu instalacji, odpukać, do tej pory nie było kolejnych zajść.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Maher

> To może najpierw zrób coś takiego, a później twierdź, że się da i będzie to to samo co Nexwell, fibaro czy KNX.
> 
> PS.
> Czyli dobrze twierdziłem że nie masz bladego pojęcia o symulacji obecności.


Odnośnie symulacji obecności to rozgarnięty złodziej potrafi z obserwacji policzyć domowników, później sprawdzić czy wszyscy opuścili dom i jeden stoi na czatach i sprawdza czy czasem ktoś się nie wróci i po włamaniu i zadziałaniu systemu alarmowego kiedy grupa interwencyjna będzie podjeżdżać w okolice domu dać znać reszcie plądrujących dom aby spokojnie go opuścili (99% wiekszości włamań i żadna symulacja obecności nic tu nie zmieni). 

Odnośnie sterowania mam zrobione sterowanie oświetleniem zewnętrznym (po zadziałania czujnika zmierzchowego czujniki ruchu po wykryciu ruchu zapalają światła na określony czas lub na stałe jeżeli jest włączone ze środka), sterowanie bojlerem ciepłej wody w okresie letnim (timer rano i wieczór grzeje wodę do ustalonej temperatury, rano tylko wtedy gdy domownicy są na noc w domu), sterowanie zasilaniem urządzeń RTV i internetowych (timer + czy domownicy są w domu + pilot w innych godzinach), oświetleniem na korytarzach (zmierzchowy + czujniki ruchu i czujniki otwarcia drzwi do korytarzy + dodatkowe przyciski gdy chcemy włączyć na stałe) i wiele innych kombinacji robionych u klientów np. z zdalnym włączeniem ogrzewania, sterowania roletami itd. Można na necie poczytać o inteligentnych domach i wiele funkcji to dla mnie jest bez sensu, można wszystko zrealizować chyba tylko po to aby może raz tego użyć aby pochwalić się znajomym, koszty instalacji nigdy się nie zwrócą i pobór prądu w takim domu będzie kilka razy większy od tradycyjnej instalacji. Ja u siebie robię tylko takie funkcje które mają ograniczyć zużycie prądu, ułatwić  eksploatacje domu i do tego mają być używane przynajmniej raz na kilka dni i koszt ma się zwrócić maksymalnie w najbliższym okresie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Odnośnie symulacji obecności to *rozgarnięty złodziej* potrafi z obserwacji policzyć domowników, później sprawdzić czy wszyscy opuścili dom i *jeden stoi na czatac*h i sprawdza czy czasem ktoś się nie wróci i po włamaniu i zadziałaniu systemu alarmowego kiedy grupa interwencyjna będzie podjeżdżać w okolice domu *dać znać reszcie* plądrujących dom aby spokojnie go opuścili (99% wiekszości włamań i żadna symulacja obecności nic tu nie zmieni).


Nie każdy ma w domu obrazy Picassa czy van Gogha.
Zresztą w takiej sytuacji zawsze w domu pozostaje służąca, dwóch kamerdyner, kucharz i 6 ochroniarzy, emerytów po GROM-ie



> koszty instalacji nigdy się nie zwrócą


Bo nikt nie robi tego dla oszczędności.



> i pobór prądu w takim domu będzie kilka razy większy od tradycyjnej instalacji.


Zużycie prądu? 64 moduły KNX zużywają max 45VA przy 230V.
Czyli maksymalnie nieco ponad 50 gr na dobę.
 Moduł może zawierać 16 przekaźników. Obecnie są dostępne moduły które  pobierają prąd jedynie w momencie przełączania przekaźników.



> Ja u siebie *robię tylko takie funkcje* które mają ograniczyć zużycie prądu, ułatwić  eksploatacje domu i do tego mają być używane przynajmniej raz na kilka dni i *koszt ma się zwrócić maksymalnie w najbliższym okresie*.


NIE MA TAKIEJ MOŻLIWOŚCI.
Zresztą w twojej instalacji



> pobór prądu w takim domu będzie kilka razy większy od tradycyjnej instalacji.


Jedyne wyraźne oszczędności będą na ogrzewaniu/klimatyzacji

----------


## palon

Fajna sprawa  :smile:  to pozwala na jakieś rozeznanie co mniej więcej da się zrobić i za ile. Funkcjonalność co prawda nie jest zbyt rozbudowana, ale za to sprzęt wliczony w cenę. Czy fibaro albo knx udostępniają takie pakiety? Możnaby porównać w razie czego a mnie się nie udało znaleźć na razie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Czy fibaro albo knx udostępniają takie pakiety? Możnaby porównać w razie czego a mnie się nie udało znaleźć na razie.


KNX standard zrzeszający ponad 200 producentów sprzętu. Jak sobie to wyobrażasz?
Pakiet? Czyli kupujesz coś co ci nie jest potrzebne ale za to brakuje ci tego co jest ci niezbędne.
W zestawie chciałbyś takie przyciski

a może takie


A zanim zaczniesz cokolwiek porównywać to tu masz instrukcję programowania jednego z modułów od KNX
http://www.knx-gebaeudesysteme.de/sto_g/English/PRODUCT_MANUALS/JRAS_XXX_PH_EN_2CDC506051D0101_V1-1.PDF

----------


## palon

Miałem raczej na myśli zestaw nastawiony na pewną konkretna funkcjonalność a mniej na detale. Oczywistym jest, że przyciski każdy sobie wrzuci jakie będzie chciał za to możnaby pomyśleć nad jakimiś podstawowymi urządzeniami i/o. Tak nawiasem, to rozumiem, że nie ma jednej firmy matki która to wszystko nadzoruje tylko pewien standard komunikacji?
Poza tym obejrzałem sobie instrukcję i bardzo przypomina mi to program moellerowski do konfigurowania xcomfort. Tam jest takie podejście, że każde urządzenie może pracować w jednym lub kilku trybach przeznaczonych do uzyskania ściśle zdefiniowanych funkcjonalności (np. przycisk w trybie sterowania roletą - służy do sterowania roletą i niczego więcej). Z tego co zdążyłem doczytać to i vision i fibaro podchodzą do tego inaczej - nie definiują konkretnych zastosowań pewnych elementów systemu tylko pozwalają na ich zdefiniowanie poprzez połączenie z innymi elementami i interakcje. W xcomfort to też występuje, ale raczej w szczątkowej postaci typu: jeśli jedna czujka i druga czujka to aktor. Wychodzi na to, że samo podejście do problemu jest diametralnie różne. Chyba, że w knx też można robić takie triki ale w tej instrukcji nie ma nic na temat. 

A już zupełnie na marginesie - przyciski śliczne  :smile:  i ładnie podświetlane i nawet przemyślane w miarę. Szczególnie te kwadratowe z krzyżykiem mi się podobają tym bardziej, że jest w nich na przykład sporo miejsca na palce czego nie można powiedzieć o niektórych urządzeniach xcomfort.

----------


## dendrytus

> Tak nawiasem, to rozumiem, że nie ma jednej firmy matki która to wszystko nadzoruje tylko pewien standard komunikacji?


"Firmą matką" nadzorującą KNX jest stowarzyszenie KNX, które "produkuje" program do programowania instalacji i dba o kompatybilność podzespołów.
Zajmuje się też promowaniem systemu i wprowadzaniem nowych rozwiązań.



> Poza tym obejrzałem sobie instrukcję i bardzo przypomina mi to program moellerowski do konfigurowania xcomfort. Tam jest takie podejście, że każde urządzenie może pracować w jednym lub kilku trybach przeznaczonych do uzyskania ściśle zdefiniowanych funkcjonalności (np. przycisk w trybie sterowania roletą - służy do sterowania roletą i niczego więcej). Z tego co zdążyłem doczytać to i vision i fibaro podchodzą do tego inaczej - nie definiują konkretnych zastosowań pewnych elementów systemu tylko pozwalają na ich zdefiniowanie poprzez połączenie z innymi elementami i interakcje. W xcomfort to też występuje, ale raczej w szczątkowej postaci typu: jeśli jedna czujka i druga czujka to aktor. Wychodzi na to, że samo podejście do problemu jest diametralnie różne. Chyba, że w knx też można robić takie triki ale w tej instrukcji nie ma nic na temat.


W KNX klawisz może włączać światło, wyłączać lub je ściemniać. Może też zmieniać swoją funkcję "w czasie"
Prosty przykład: 
Światło w pokoju dziecinnym zapala się "normalnie" (tylko pokój i na  100%) ale tylko do godziny 22. Po tej godzinie naciśnięcie przycisku  oświetlenia spowoduje zapalenie się światła w pokoju, przedpokoju,  łazience i zostanie ono włączone tylko na 60% jasności. 
Długie przytrzymanie klawisza od światła włącza funkcję ściemniacza niezależnie od pory dnia. 
Jeśli zostanie dodana czujka natężenia światła, to światło będzie się świecić z najbardziej optymalną jasnością. Szczególnie ważna funkcja w biurach czy urzędach. Gdzie wiele lamp pali się bezsensu tylko dlatego, że włączono je rano jak było pochmurno.

Jeśli naciśniemy krótko klawisz od żaluzji to żaluzje podniosą się, jeśli długo, to żaluzje obrócą lamelki.
Nie ma większego sensu, aby klawisz od światła sterował np. żaluzjami ale bez problemu może otwierać np. furtkę.

W pokoju mamy pojedynczy włącznik od światła, a  chcemy sterować roletami i ogrzewaniem. Wystarczy założyć włącznik  wyposażony w większą ilość klawiszy, wyświetlacz i czujnik temperatury.  Podłączyć dwa przewody i zamontować go w miejsce starego przycisku.  Następnie programujemy co ma realizować włącznik. 
Pojedynczy włącznik 

i włącznik wielokrotny 


Diody led na włącznikach mogą służyć jako punkty orientacyjne w  ciemności lub sygnalizować wykonanie komendy. Np. otwórz furtkę - dioda  zapali się dopiero jak furtka zostanie "mechanicznie" otwarta. 

Oba zajmują jedną standardową puszkę, chociaż różnią się wielkością.

----------


## palon

Rozumiem, że taki przełącznik, nawet większy, jest postrzegany przez system jako jedno urządzenie i dlatego nie ma potrzeby zmian w okablowaniu jeśli się go zmieni na inny? Wspominając moellera miałem na myśli co innego. O ile dobrze zrozumiałem zamysł, to planowali zrobienie trybów pracy poszczególnych urządzeń w taki sposób by dało się każdym urządzeniem zasterować każde inne. Stąd tryb obsługi rolet w przycisku bezprzewodowym. Chodziło mi o to, że takie podejście zamyka system na tworzenie bardziej złożonych rozwiązań i współpracę z czymkolwiek innym co z kolei czyni go mniej elastycznym. Czyli u moellera na minus, vision na plus (bo u nich to zupełnie inaczej wygląda) a jak w knx? I dodatkowe pytanie: jeśli mamy już taki knxowy wyłącznik światła i chcemy zamienić go na inny i domontować jeszcze czujnik, jak w przykładzie który podałeś, to czy możemy skorzystać z istniejącego podłączenia/kabla/magistrali? Czy trzeba dorzucić jeszcze jedną wiązkę jako, że urządzenie jest jeszcze jedno?

----------


## dendrytus

> Czyli u moellera na minus, vision na plus (bo u nich to zupełnie inaczej wygląda) a jak w knx?


Dopóki nie zaprogramujesz wyłącznika nic nie realizuje. Dowolny wyłącznik realizuje dowolną funkcję w systemie.
Włączenie światła w łazience dodatkowo może włączać podgrzewanie luster ale tylko wieczorem. Wyłączenie światła włącza np wentylator na 10 min.
Włącznik może włączać pojedyncze urządzeni lub grupę urządzeń.



> I dodatkowe pytanie: jeśli mamy już taki knxowy wyłącznik światła i chcemy zamienić go na inny i domontować jeszcze czujnik, jak w przykładzie który podałeś, to czy możemy skorzystać z istniejącego podłączenia/kabla/magistrali? Czy trzeba dorzucić jeszcze jedną wiązkę jako, że urządzenie jest jeszcze jedno?


 Ograniczeniem jest ilość urządzeń na jednym przewodzie - 64. Bez znaczenia czy jest to moduł wyłączników czy przekaźnik rolet czy zespół 16 przekaźników(też jest to widziane jako jedno urządzenie).
Jeśli dodamy wzmacniacze możemy zwiększyć ilość urządzeń do 255.
Takie linie możemy łączyć przy pomocy sprzęgieł, tak połączone linie możemy łączyć w obszary. Łączna ilość urządzeń w jednym systemie to 57 484.
Co ciekawe awaria jednego urządzenia nie wpływa na pozostałe.

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam
Wspominałem kiedyś o przycisku programowalnym Nexwella z czujką temperatury - zamieszczam zdjęcia. Ramka szklana, kilka kolorów do wyboru, ikony można indywidualnie dobrać do funkcji, oczywiście przycisk programujemy w/g uznania - (światło, rolety czy inne funkcje o których rozmawialiście wyżej).
Przycisk na "żywo" robi bardzo pozytywne wrażenie, jego jeszcze większą zaletą jest cena - oscyluje koło 290zł netto - porównując do tradycyjnych wyłączników np. roletowych, (ze średniej półki) zaczyna być bardziej opłacalne wdrożenie takiego osprzętu - oczywiście przycisk ten komunikuje się tylko z systemem Nexo.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Przycisk na "żywo" robi bardzo pozytywne wrażenie, jego jeszcze większą zaletą jest cena - oscyluje koło 290zł netto - porównując do tradycyjnych wyłączników np. roletowych, (ze średniej półki) zaczyna być bardziej opłacalne wdrożenie takiego osprzętu - oczywiście przycisk ten komunikuje się tylko z systemem Nexo.
> Pozdrawiam


 Jak sam wspomniałeś przyciski współpracują tylko z Nexo. Byłaby może szansa na przerobienie go (albo i nie - dokładnie nie znam sposobu transmisji) na system przekaźników ale ... do powyższej ceny należałoby doliczyć zasilacz 24V jak również zamówić przekaźniki na 24V z wyjściem separowanym na 230V (w ofercie ma F&F). Niestety z owych 290 zł cena nagle uzbiera się na sporo więcej a do tego jeszcze trzeba specjalnie ułożyć instalację. Podobny osprzęt - przyciski w swojej ofercie ma Berker - TS Snesor który po "drobnych modyfikacjach instalacji" można go wdrożyć do "tradycyjnej instalacji" tylko po co bajerowanie?

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak sam wspomniałeś przyciski współpracują tylko z Nexo. Byłaby może szansa na przerobienie go (albo i nie - dokładnie nie znam sposobu transmisji)


Tukan nexwella, to 1-wire na jednej parze i 24V na drugiej.



> Podobny osprzęt - przyciski w swojej ofercie ma Berker - TS Snesor który po "drobnych modyfikacjach instalacji" można go wdrożyć do "tradycyjnej instalacji" tylko po co bajerowanie?


Może dlataego, że nie wszystkich rajcują takie włączniki




W poście jest błąd.
Nexwell to nie 1-wire na jednej parze i 24V na drugiej, tylko RS485 na jednej parze i 24 na drugiej.
Za zwrócenie uwagi dziękuję forumowiczowi stkop

----------


## Wakmen

> Tukan nexwella, to 1-wire na jednej parze i 24V na drugiej...


Tak więc na system przekaźników nie da się przerobić.




> ...Może dlataego, że nie wszystkich rajcują takie włączniki...


Uhhh. co za koszmar. Jak w jakieś starej szkole. 
Ale nie popadajmy w skrajności. Osprzętu ("tradycyjnego") jest sporo. Mozna wybierać w kolorach, kształtach czy materiałach (jak i cenie  :smile:  )

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam
Pokazałem te przyciski w kontekście tego wątku, czyli powiązanie z inteligentnym budynkiem - nie ma możliwości wykorzystania ich w instalacji np. tylko z przekaźnikami. 
Z tym "bajerowaniem" to kwestia gustu i pieniędzy. Niektórzy klienci zakładają IB dla osiągnięcia konkretnej wygody użytkowania domu, inni lubią bawić się swoim sprzętem (nie kojarzyć źle  :wink:  ) a jeszcze inni zakładają taki system, bo spodobał się konkretny model wyłącznika.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## dendrytus

cena 560 PLN netto (688 PLN z VAT )

Wielozadaniowy panel ścienny z funkcjonalnymi przyciskami, z pełną możliwością ich personalizacji. Wbudowany czujnik temperatury, kontrola wentylacji, audio, 
tv/dvd, światła, żaluzji, alarmu itp. Zmienne funkcje ekranowe, opcje zmiany języków, wymienne kolory obudów, zmienne kolory przycisków, montaż bez zastosowania śrub, podczerwień (IR).

Można go połączyć np z 8 Kanałowy Moduł Przekaźnikowy 16A 

kosztującym netto 617.89 PLN (brutto 760 PLN)

Po niewielkiej rozbudowie możemy mieć to

----------


## xtea

Jeżeli TUKAN to 1-Wire to porażka. 1-Wire to wolna magistrala telemetryczna z podłą korekcją błędów. To nie ma prawa dobrze działać.

----------


## stkop

> Tukan nexwella, to 1-wire na jednej parze i 24V na drugiej.





> Jeżeli TUKAN to 1-Wire to porażka. 1-Wire to wolna magistrala telemetryczna z podłą korekcją błędów. To nie ma prawa dobrze działać.


1-wire na jednej parze?

Panowie, ogarnijcie się! Nie mnóżcie takich głupot!

----------


## dendrytus

> 1-wire na jednej parze?
> 
> Panowie, ogarnijcie się! Nie mnóżcie takich głupot!


Przecież są 2 pary? Jakiś problem z liczeniem.
Owszem jest tam błąd, bo pomyliłem 1-wire z RS485. Jako użytkownik elektrody powinienś wiedzieć przynajmniej od 24 Gru 2010 00:58, że Nexwell  to RS485 na jedne parze i 24 V na drugiej.

http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/top...4.html#8906768

Zresztą tu masz  postzawierający już poprawne informacje.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5366642

----------


## stkop

> Owszem jest tam błąd, bo pomyliłem 1-wire z RS485.


No właśnie na tą pomyłkę chciałem zwrócić uwagę. Zwłaszcza XTEA, który bez zastanowienia wyciąga wnioski nie wyczuwając absurdu "1-wire na jednej parze". Nie interesuje mnie czy pomyliłeś się czy bezmyślnie chlapnąłeś.  :big tongue:  "Ignorancja może być skorygowana przy pomocy książki. Głupota wymaga strzelby i szpadla." pozdr

----------


## xtea

> No właśnie na tą pomyłkę chciałem zwrócić uwagę. Zwłaszcza XTEA, który bez zastanowienia wyciąga wnioski nie wyczuwając absurdu "1-wire na jednej parze". Nie interesuje mnie czy pomyliłeś się czy bezmyślnie chlapnąłeś.  "Ignorancja może być skorygowana przy pomocy książki. Głupota wymaga strzelby i szpadla." pozdr


Przecież 1-wite to tylko 2 druty. MASA i DANE. Zasilanie nie jest konieczne. Nie potrzeba trzeciej żyły, bo albo urządzenia mają własne lokalne zasilania albo mogą pracować pasożytniczo.

----------


## kindyk

Chciałem się spytać właśnie odnośnie systemu inteligentnego budynku. Jestem z Wrocławia i szukam tutaj na miejscu jakiejś firmy, która mogłaby mi zainstalować taką instalację. Nie potrzebuję żadnych wymyślnych funkcjonalności, przede wszystkim chodzi mi o sterowanie oświetleniem i ogrzewaniem, sterowanie żaluzjami, kontrola otwieranych drzwi. Jak będą jakieś dodatki, to tym lepiej. Ale chciałem się spytać czy macie może jakieś doświadczenie z firmami z Wrocławia? Czy nie ma sensu ograniczać się regionalnie? Byłbym wdzięczny za jakieś podpowiedzi...

----------


## tabaluga39

> Chciałem się spytać właśnie odnośnie systemu inteligentnego budynku. Jestem z Wrocławia i szukam tutaj na miejscu jakiejś firmy, która mogłaby mi zainstalować taką instalację. Nie potrzebuję żadnych wymyślnych funkcjonalności, przede wszystkim chodzi mi o sterowanie oświetleniem i ogrzewaniem, sterowanie żaluzjami, kontrola otwieranych drzwi. Jak będą jakieś dodatki, to tym lepiej. Ale chciałem się spytać czy macie może jakieś doświadczenie z firmami z Wrocławia? Czy nie ma sensu ograniczać się regionalnie? Byłbym wdzięczny za jakieś podpowiedzi...


Odpuść firmy. Firmy skasują cię 20.000PLN w górę. Wal prosto do producentów urządzeń i poproś o pomoc. Mam osobiście sterowniki chińskie PLC2011A0 i PLC2011B0 i to był strzał w 10-tkę. Wpisz w google ich nazwy i poczytaj.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Odpuść firmy. Firmy skasują cię 20.000PLN w górę.


Ale za co go skasują ? Za prawidłowo wykonaną pracę, za koszty materiałów nie należą się pieniądze ?



> Wal prosto do producentów urządzeń i poproś o pomoc...


Tutaj się zgodzę . Kolego *kindyk* funkcje o których pisałeś z powodzeniem możesz zrealizować na systemie Nexo, producenta który bazuje w Twoim mieście, na pewno bez żadnych kosztów uzyskasz informację, wycenę a także prezentację u Ciebie na miejscu w domu. 
Wejdź na stronę www.nexwell.pl bądź jeśli wolisz, mógłbym Cię z nimi umówić, albo po prostu pytaj mnie jak to wygląda od strony firmy instalatorskiej. Możesz także samemu podejść do tematu wykonania - jednak potrzebna jest tu duża wiedza i doświadczenie, a z instalacją elektryczną nie ma żartów.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## dejna

> Ale za co go skasują ? Za prawidłowo wykonaną pracę, za koszty materiałów nie należą się pieniądze ?
> Tutaj się zgodzę . Kolego *kindyk* funkcje o których pisałeś z powodzeniem możesz zrealizować na systemie Nexo, producenta który bazuje w Twoim mieście, na pewno bez żadnych kosztów uzyskasz informację, wycenę a także prezentację u Ciebie na miejscu w domu.


Jak już firma chce robić prezentację w domu u klienta to będzie drożyzna. Przy okazji obliczą względem zamożności klienta, jaki ma samochód, jaki dom. lepiej założyć osobny temat, dać rzuty domu w plikach, opisać co się tam chce i pomożemy za darmo, bezinteresownie.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Jak już firma chce robić prezentację w domu u klienta to będzie drożyzna. Przy okazji obliczą względem zamożności klienta, jaki ma samochód, jaki dom.


Źle, - kolega na opak zrozumiał. Umawiamy się na prezentację w wynajętej starej ruderze (oczywiście kłamiąc, że to nasz dom) pod domem golf-1-dynka, dzieci po podwórku boso latają. No i wtedy już wiadomo - system dostajemy za pół-darmo, a całą instalacje charytatywnie wykonają firmy z muratora.   :wink: 




> lepiej założyć osobny temat, dać rzuty domu w plikach, opisać co się tam chce i pomożemy za darmo, bezinteresownie.


Całkiem niedawno przygotowywałem wycenę - długości przewodów, rodzaje, ilość czujek, kamery, domofony, elementy wykonawcze po stronie ogrzewania, instalacja Sat, Lan, ster. pompy ciepła, rolety, napędy bram itd., i oczywiście podzespoły systemu który będzie tym sterował - zajęło mi to około 6dni -  jak myślisz, ile "moja" firma na tym zarobiła ? - tkzw "zero"  :wink:  dlatego bardzo chętnie podrzucę Tobie kolejny projekt do wyceny.

Kolego *kindyk* jeżeli jesteś nadal zainteresowany, *bezinteresownie* mogę podliczyć co potrzebujesz do sterowania budynkiem, jeżeli będziesz już miał komplet podzespołów indywidualnie możesz się zgłosić do firmy o której wcześniej pisałem i negocjować rabaty lub na początek poproś o cennik katalogowy który dla wszystkich bez wyjątku - jak to sugerował kol. *dejna*  jest równy. 
Jeżeli będziesz zainteresowany muszę wiedzieć:
Ile mam być punktów sterujących - manipulatory LCD (z tego urządzenia możesz sterować zasobami całego systemu)
ilość klawiatur strefowych - funkcja zazbrajania/rozbrajania obiektu - w sytuacji gdzie będziesz chciał mieć wygodniejszy dostęp do sterowania systemem alarmowym (np. garaż, czy inne boczne wejście, albo inna kondygnacja)
ilość stref grzewczych (pętle przy podłogówce) na tej podstawie zostaną dobrane moduły przekaźnikowe oraz termostaty 
ilość rolet 
ilość czujek alarmowych (wejścia do systemu) na tej podstawie dobiera się dodatkowe moduły rozszerzające - sama płyta główna posiada ich 20.- czyli do standardowego domku powinno wystarczyć.
ilość czujek które miały by dodatkowo sterować światłem np. korytarz, hol itd.
ilość niezależnych punktów świetlnych 
ilość kamer które miałyby być wpięte do systemu, obraz - podgląd na żywo - pojawiałby się na ekranie LCD - jeżeli chodzi o zgrywanie obrazu - musi zostać założony niezależny rejestrator
ilość taśm RGB - dobiera się moduły do scen świetlnych 
ilość wszystkich urządzeń, które mogłyby być sterowane z systemu -   np. otwieranie, zamykanie bramy wjazdowej, garażowej, sterowanie rekuperatorem, źródłem ciepła, pompa C.O, pomka cyrkulacyjna, zraszacze ogrodu itd.

To tak pokrótce, możesz zamieścić projekt, na tej podstawie można dobrać np. usytuowanie czujek alarmowych. Tematów związanych z system są setki, w czasie wykonywania instalacji na bieżąco trzeba tworzyć dokumentację powykonawczą, uzgadniać trasy, wypusty z innymi firmami, i przede wszystkim dokonywać zmian z inwestorem, bo to co zakłada projekt, nie równa się rzeczywistości.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## michal5

Witam

Tanio wychodzi system Delta Dore, jest to system bezprzewodowy rozproszony. Najtańsze instalacje wykonywałem w kwocie już 5000zł. Śmieję się, że ten system można wykonać w kosztach okablowania do innych systemów. Podaję link do katalogu: http://deltadore.idsl.pl/pliki/autom...e2011_2012.pdf

Jeżeli ktoś z forum również instaluje ten system to jestem zainteresowany wymianą doświadczeń, szczególnie rozwiązań nietypowych instalacji.

----------


## gunter

> Chciałem się spytać właśnie odnośnie systemu inteligentnego budynku. Jestem z Wrocławia i szukam tutaj na miejscu jakiejś firmy, która mogłaby mi zainstalować taką instalację. Nie potrzebuję żadnych wymyślnych funkcjonalności, przede wszystkim chodzi mi o sterowanie oświetleniem i ogrzewaniem, sterowanie żaluzjami, kontrola otwieranych drzwi. Jak będą jakieś dodatki, to tym lepiej. Ale chciałem się spytać czy macie może jakieś doświadczenie z firmami z Wrocławia? Czy nie ma sensu ograniczać się regionalnie? Byłbym wdzięczny za jakieś podpowiedzi...


To faktycznie jest taki najprostszy system, rozumiem, że więcej nie potrzebujesz? Moim zdaniem firmy od tego są, żeby pomóc i wszystko złożyć w jedną całość i dać Ci już gotowy panel, z którego możesz korzystać. I z tego co wiem, to nie kasują aż tak bardzo, żeby uderzać bezpośrednio do producentów i wszystko montować na własną rękę. 

Znajomy pracuje w firmie zajmującą się wdrożeniem takich systemów. Są właśnie z Wrocławia, niedawno dostali dofinansowanie z UE i z tego co wiem, mają całkiem niezłe ceny. Ale najlepiej podzwoń po różnych firmach, porównaj sobie oferty, wtedy będziesz mądrzejszy. Jakbyś chciał, to mogę się skontaktować się z tym znajomym, może uda się jakieś rabaty załatwić? Możesz sobie poczytać o nich na ich stronie, mają też tam taką "makietę", na której możesz sobie sprawdzić jak to wszystko działa. Firma nazywa się Cyberbudynek, nie będę zamieszczał linków, ale spokojnie możesz sobie ich znaleźć. 

Ale na Twoim miejscu skorzystałbym też z pomocy Kasprzyka, takie porady na forach też często okazują się pomocne.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> To faktycznie jest taki najprostszy system, rozumiem, że więcej nie potrzebujesz? Moim zdaniem firmy od tego są, żeby pomóc i wszystko złożyć w jedną całość i dać Ci już gotowy panel, z którego możesz korzystać.


Wziąć schemat, przemyśleć lub zapytać na grupie.
http://www.elkom.com.tw/m/PLC2011A0_...0_circuits.pdf

----------


## dendrytus

> Wziąć schemat, przemyśleć lub zapytać na grupie.
> http://www.elkom.com.tw/m/PLC2011A0_PLC2011B0_PLC2011C0_circuits.pdf


I poczekać do końca lipca na promocję  : PLC2011A0, PLC2011B0, PLC2011C0 za 299 zł z VAT.

----------


## dejna

> Wziąć schemat, przemyśleć lub zapytać na grupie.
> http://www.elkom.com.tw/m/PLC2011A0_...0_circuits.pdf


Była dyskusja o 1-Wire kilka postów i z tych schematów widać ile kabli ma 1-Wire. Ma +5, masę i linię sygnałową albo samą masę i linię sygnałową.
Czy kolory par skrętki są istotne? Musi być to para niebieska z pomarańczową ?

----------


## dendrytus

> Czy kolory par skrętki są istotne? Musi być to para niebieska z pomarańczową ?


Oczywiście. Promieniowanie mikropaskowe koloru przewodu w połączeniu z przepływającym prądem wytwarzają hiperprzestrzeń klasy B( za to odpowiedzialny jest głównie kolor pomarańczowy) lewoskrętną ( za to odpowiada kolor niebieski), a to jak wiadomo ma istotny wpływ na jakość sygnału.
Jestem zaskoczony, że jeden z głównych ekspertów od ID na chińskim sterowniku tego nie wie.

----------


## yaiba83

Kolory par nie, ale żyły z danej pary już tak.

----------


## xtea

> Kolory par nie, ale żyły z danej pary już tak.


Z tego wynika, że 1-Wire to tak naprawdę 4-wire. Marketingowy bełkot wszystkim namieszał w głowach. Ale co by nie mówić to jest najtańszy system pomiaru temperatury w dużej ilości. Czujniki są na Allegro poniżej 4zł.

----------


## kindyk

Dziękuję Wam za rady! Na dzień dzisiejszy muszę odłożyć ten projekt na jakiś późniejszy termin, ale myślę, że w ciągu miesiąca wrócę do tematu, wtedy może faktycznie poproszę Ciebie, Kasprzyk, o pomoc. A te firmy, które mi proponowaliście, czyli Nexwell i Cyberbudynek są całkiem interesujące, przejrzałem ich strony i faktycznie pewnie, w razie czego, którąś z nich wybiorę.

Dzięki raz jeszcze za okazaną chęć pomocy!

----------

